# Help Purchasing a PC



## bauer24 (Sep 30, 2004)

My current PC has died, and i have decided it's time to buy a new one. Below are the best desktop packages i could find, my budget is approx £700. Should i wait for the release of DX11 cards and Windows 7, also what is the difference between Q8300 and Q9400 processor?

NOTE: The two Dell PC's have been customized

*Dell Studio D005418 Total £725.00 *
Intel® Core 2 Quad-Core Q8300 Processor (2.5GHz, 4MB cache)
Vista® Home Premium SP1 (64 BIT)
1 Year Limited Warranty 
21.5in S2209W Full HD Widescreen Black 
6144MB Dual Channel DDR2 800MHz 
1.5TB (7200rpm) SATA Hard Drive 
1GB Nvidia GeForce GTS 240 Graphics Card 
DVD+/-RW Drive 
Integrated Channel High Definition Audio

*Dell Inspiron 545MT(D004518) £729*
Intel® Core 2 Quad-Core Q9400 Processor (2.66GHz, 6MB cache)
Vista® Home Premium SP1 32 bit -
1 Year Limited Warranty
20in S2009W WIDESCREEN UK Black
4096MB Dual Channel DDR2 800MHz 
1.5TB (7200rpm) SATA Hard Drive
nVidia GeForce GT220 1024MB graphics card
DVD +/- RW Drive
Integrated Channel High Definition Audio

*Acer Aspire X5810 Desktop PC £549.95*
Buy Acer Aspire X5810 Desktop PC online at JohnLewis.com
nVidia GT120
1TB Hard Drive
Windows Vista Home Premium
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz
4GB Ram

*ACER M7200 Desktop PC £619.99*
ACER M7200 Desktop PC | Laskys.com
AMD Phenom Quad Core
4 GB memory (RAM)
640 GB Storage
Vista Home Premium


----------



## Bondy111 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would go for the Dell Inspiron 545MT(D004518) £729
I don't think you really need to wait for the DX11 cards, but I would wait for Windows 7. Just because it has less bugs and will run quicker on the system. The differences between the two processors is that the Q8300 is slightly slower than the Q9400, and has a smaller cache (meaning everything will run less smoothly)
Tbh, I would do a home build PC which could be amazing for that price. Mine is homebuild, only cost £280 and is Phenom x4 2.3GHz with 2gigs ram. So think what you could get for over double the price of mine...


----------



## bauer24 (Sep 30, 2004)

The last pc i had was a customized one i bought from another site. Had a lot of problems with it over 4 years, that's why i'm opting for something different.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The 8300 also does not have Intel® Virtualization Technology, so if you want to run the Windows 7 version of Virtual PC, you're out of luck with that family.


----------

